# wha wha WHAT ?!?!?



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

a special forum for muskies?!?!?!?!??!?!

deep breath

ahhhhh....
EH


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Wheres Buckeye Tom, I figured he would be all over this forum?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We just didn't want anyone to feel left out   Got to admit even that surprised you didn't it?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

C'mon guys! Do you really think that so long as I had any say so in the matter that there wouldn't be a muskie forum? I mean if we have a forum for those turds with fins errrrr.....carp, we gotta have a muskie forum!


----------

